# Quarantine new fish



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

How long do you guys qurantine your new fish? 1 week? 1 month?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but I'd say one week is definitely not enough. A month is more like it.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I usaly do mine for 4 weeeks just in case.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

I QT 4 weeks.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you guys QT each and every fish you buy or just the ones you buy from LFS? I've only bought fish from fellow fish keepers and have never had any problems (fingers crossed). I'm sure its a good idea to do that in either case but still just want to know what others do.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep most new fish separate in planted invert-only tanks until I'm comfortable with their health 2 to 4 weeks.

A trade with a fellow aquarist wiped out most of the fish in one of my favorite tanks. Now I quarantine. I also suggest to people who buy/trade my fish that they quarantine. Make it a universal precaution and everyone wins


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> I keep most new fish separate in planted invert-only tanks until I'm comfortable with their health 2 to 4 weeks.
> 
> A trade with a fellow aquarist wiped out most of the fish in one of my favorite tanks. Now I quarantine. I also suggest to people who buy/trade my fish that they quarantine. Make it a universal precaution and everyone wins


Makes a lot of sense. I should get setup before that happens to me.


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont generally quarantine freshwater, I am guilty there and know I should.

For saltwater I generally quarantine for 6 to 7 weeks on average.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

One outbreak of ich taught me to quarantine new arrivals, regardless of where they came from.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

waterlilly said:


> One outbreak of ich taught me to quarantine new arrivals, regardless of where they came from.


I have gotten diseases in my tanks from other members here on bca aswell as the lfs. So I always quarantine all fish that go in to my tanks. Better safe then sorry. No one likes to fork out alot of money on meds, or have to deal with dead loss because of a few careless people. So I have learned the hard way to quarantine for at least 2-3 weeks.

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm guilty of not QTing as well. I only have the one tank and no room\permission from the wife for another one. I've never had any serious problems, fingers crossed...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

A for sure yes if from your LFS. It's probably a good idea in any case.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

For the record, I have never quarantined a fish before adding it to my tank. I have also never had Ich in the 9 or so years I've been in this hobby.

Then again, I VERY rarely add as far as I can tell, it seems much rarer for large fish to become ill in the first place. Sure, if I had tetras that could fit in a 10g tank for a month, but 12" phoenix and bichirs are a very different story.

The only illness I've had is Datnoid disease and that should have killed my Dat 3 or so years ago. He's still alive and has recently doubled his size in the last 2 months.

Lastly, I too have one large tank and no permission by my brother to add the second 77g Tenecor I've had sitting around, never used, for 2 years now...

Edit: After reading TCR's post, I thought I should mention that I keep my tank at a nice 81-84F and semi-regularly put salt in the tank.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I have quarentined some fish before.. But usually i dont.. But with discus and the high temps of my tanks usually keep most things at bay.. I usually do have meds ready just in case


----------

